# Not all partition's gptids are listed under /dev/gptid/



## jem (Oct 31, 2012)

For some reason, not all of my GPT partition's unique id's are being presented under /dev/gptid:


```
jason@beastie:~ % ls -l /dev/gptid/
total 0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  93  4 Jul 11:37 b43d88b7-d3a9-11de-ba33-001ec9fe1be0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  95  4 Jul 11:37 e13e760d-d3a9-11de-ba33-001ec9fe1be0
```


```
jason@beastie:~ % gpart list 
Geom name: ada0
...
Providers:
1. Name: ada0p1
   ...
   rawuuid: [red]b43d88b7-d3a9-11de-ba33-001ec9fe1be0[/red]
   ...
   type: freebsd-boot
   ...
2. Name: ada0p2
   ...
   rawuuid: b98e9f61-d3a9-11de-ba33-001ec9fe1be0
   ...
   type: freebsd-zfs
   ...
...
Geom name: ada1
...
Providers:
1. Name: ada1p1
   ...
   rawuuid: [red]e13e760d-d3a9-11de-ba33-001ec9fe1be0[/red]
   ...
   type: freebsd-boot
   ...
2. Name: ada1p2
   ...
   rawuuid: b2e0aa08-344c-11e0-8b0f-001ec9fe1be0
   ...
   type: freebsd-zfs
   ...
...
```

Only the ids of my two freebsd-boot partitions are there.  This would prevent me from using gptids to identify devices for a ZFS pool.

Does anyone know the reason or cause of this?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2012)

When a partition is in use (mounted, usually), the IDs for it are hidden.


----------



## jkhilmer (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there any other reason an ID would be hidden?


```
$ gpart list
...
Geom name: da15
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 976754639
first: 6
entries: 128
scheme: GPT
Providers:
1. Name: da15p1
   Mediasize: 3983582167040 (3.6T)
   Sectorsize: 4096
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 1048576
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: 79453228-cec6-11e2-a8f8-021e8ce22a40
   rawtype: 516e7cba-6ecf-11d6-8ff8-00022d09712b
   label: (null)
   length: 3983582167040
   offset: 1048576
   type: freebsd-zfs
   index: 1
   end: 972554495
   start: 256
Consumers:
1. Name: da15
   Mediasize: 4000787025920 (3.7T)
   Sectorsize: 4096
   Mode: r0w0e0
...
```


```
$ ls -l /dev/gptid/
total 0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 224 Jan  6 14:14 4672b77f-d863-11e2-99e8-021e8ce22a40
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 202 Jan  6 14:14 4d7fdf43-bfcf-11e1-b2e4-021e8ce22a40
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 203 Jan  6 14:14 52cb0df5-bfcf-11e1-b2e4-021e8ce22a40
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 168 Jan  6 14:14 627303c2-d863-11e2-99e8-021e8ce22a40
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 211 Jan  6 14:14 755330d5-cec6-11e2-a8f8-021e8ce22a40
```


Partition /dev/da15p1 was/is a member of a zpool (mirror-2), but was detached:

```
$ zpool status -v
  pool: new
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 3.45T in 9h33m with 0 errors on Tue Jan  7 00:11:52 2014
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        new                                             ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da10p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da9p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da14p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da12p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-2                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada5p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada4p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/755330d5-cec6-11e2-a8f8-021e8ce22a40  ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-3                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da13p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da11p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-6                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada2p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-7                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da3p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da5p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-8                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da4p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da6p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-9                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da2p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da1p1                                       ONLINE       0     0     0
```


----------

